# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Gobierno insiste en llevar a Europa un plan hidrológico que incumple las directivas de la UE

## NoRegistrado

*Un exhaustivo informe de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua tacha de "oportunidad perdida" la planificación hidrológica aprobada por el Ejecutivo*

*Los expertos consideran que la gestión es del siglo pasado y se aleja de la Directiva Marco de Agua de la Unión Europea*

*Representantes gubernamentales se reúnen el este lunes y martes con la Comisión Europea para analizar las deficiencias*




> Catorce años después, la tarea está incompleta. Los planes hidrológicos recientemente aprobados por el Gobierno siguen sin cumplir las directrices, exigencias y recomendaciones de la Directiva Marco de Aguas (DMA) de la Unión Europea. Así lo denuncia la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua (FNCA), un colectivo formado por investigadores, científicos y profesorado universitario, que acaba de hacer público un exhaustivo informe de evaluación del primer ciclo de planificación hidrológica acorde con la norma europea. Tachan el paquete de medidas gubernamentales de "frustrante", y una "oportunidad perdida".
> 
> "Ha habido un cambio en el lenguaje y en la retórica, pero nada en lo práctico y en lo concreto. Los objetivos son los mismos de siempre", explica directora técnica de la Fundación, Julia Martínez, quien anuncia que ya han enviado los 20 informes realizados, además de un resumen ejecutivo, a la Comisión Europea. El primer ciclo de planificación, que debería haberse presentado en 2009 y ahora estudia Bruselas, "tiene una aplicación insuficiente de la Directiva". Por ello, la bióloga y profesora universitaria asegura que, en las reuniones que tendrá el Gobierno los días 10 y 11 de noviembre con ejecutivos comunitarios, se exigirán respuestas a España por la "deficiencia" de unos  planes que no gustan en Bruselas, tal y como adelantó eldiario.es.
> 
> "En el Gobierno no son conscientes de lo negativo que es descolgarnos de la  Directiva Marco de Aguas, algo que contradice su defensa de la Marca España", añade la directora técnica en conversación telefónica. Una versión opuesta a la que mantiene en público la ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina, quien ha asegurado que "la política hidráulica de este Gobierno es una política de cumplimiento" de las obligaciones con la Unión Europea.
> 
> Pero según Martínez, todos los planes tienen como eje la satisfacción de las demandas, es decir, una apuesta por los regadíos y por las infraestructuras hidráulicas. Dar a quienes piden sin valorar que los ríos deben llevar agua. "El principal objetivo europeo es alcanzar el buen estado ecológico de las masas de agua, algo muy distinto a la tradición española, que ha legislado para los sectores de las obras y los regantes. Reclamamos una gestión independiente y autónoma. Sin intereses concretos", incide.
> Políticas intervencionistas y clientelares
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Gobi...321968117.html

 Cañete colabora en éste expolio y ahora será uno de los que tengan que juzgarlo. ¿No es ilógico?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (11-nov-2014),Varanya (21-nov-2014)

----------

